# Hard Plumbing Coralife UV Sterilizer



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

For any of you that are considering adding a UV sterilizer to their tank setup and do not like the idea of using flexible pipe, I have a solution...you can in fact hard pipe the UV sterilizer into your set up. 

First things first you will need the following: 2 PVC Schedule 40 1" threaded to slip adapters.

Next, you remove the little black hose locking ring off of the input and outputs of the sterilizer body as shown in picture 2...it just so happens the thread matches the thread on the threaded PVC adapter as shown in picture 3
Next you wrap Teflon tape around the threads on the UV unit
then Thread the adapter on to the UV Body....you are now ready to hard pipe your UV system into your aquarium plumbing.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice little tip.. I wonder if this would work on the TMC Vecton-6 UV that I bought.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

it might...on the corallife the puposes of the black rings are to secure flexible hose...if you take that black ring off it has the same thread as standard pipe fittings...just need to determine the correct size. I cannot comment on that UV unit that you have as I do not know it


----------



## Matthewwilkins (Jan 8, 2022)

It is easy to install, works well, and has a great price. Many people like the product and find it to be quite convenient for their use. This is one of the best UV sterilizers you can find on the market today.


----------

